# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Maps and Deck Plans for Rogue's Run One-Shot for Starfinder

## Gamerprinter

Alright, I've already posted 2 finished maps in the Finished Maps Forum, but as my one-shot adventure idea develops, it seems I need a lot more maps and deck plans, so decided to start a thread here giving you the progress and my direction. Just for your knowledge this is an adventure product being published by Gamer Printshop, my publishing company, as a third party product in support of Starfinder Roleplaying Game. The adventure involves a group of PCs who are trader/smugglers operating from their Jack of Diamonds smuggler ship. They begin with a couple of onboard paying guests being taken to an ice world mining planet, and have an item pickup needed smuggled to a pirate station. Also they are picking up a magic blade also going to the pirate station.

Here's the Jack of Diamonds...



Here's the mining town of Hvergilmir, located on the ice planet.



Once they leave the ice world, they head off to a Hellgate (a wormhole created by Devil princes, costs a HP from each crew member passing through). Right before they get there, they get pulled over for a random cargo inspection by the sector police patrol.



Once passed the cop encounter, they use the Hellgate. A surprise on the other side the ship finds itself in a minefield placed on the exiting end of the wormhole. Finally, they encounter a pirate ship, which turns out not to be a combat encounter, as they are currently heading to the pirate asteroid station themselves, and will allow the PCs to dock their ship to the pirate ship's external docking ring for a free ride. Working on the deck plans now, but here's the exterior hull views with textures.



Arrival at Port Carthage Asteroid Salvage Station (home to the pirates under a constitutional monarchy and pirate democracy). Here's the cover design, with art showing the exterior of the asteroid station...



I'll post the station deck plans in this thread when I'm done, after doing the pirate ship deck plans.

Enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Here's two more ships that I need to make deck plans for this, as part of the Pirate Asteroid Station. Both these ships are docked outside/above the station's inside ship's harbor.

The Dido is a colossal Corporate Dreadnought that was taken in a mutiny by it's first officer, executing her commander and declaring herself a pirate - she is the Admiral Baroness Ching Shi, leader of the Pirate Station. The ship will be textured and given a deck plan.



The Geode is a gargantuan Mining Rig starship that was the original ship at this mining station, now the ore is depleted, so was confiscated by Baroness Ching Shi and used as part of the station. (3D model untextured, will get deck plans).



GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Here's all 3 decks of the Cyberian Heavy Destroyer pirate ship... enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Working on Port Carthage Asteroid Station deck plans - this is the bottom level of the station, containing Harbor Haven, the square at the center with the red, green, blue and white divisions, is where up to 4 large, 8 medium, or 16 small starships can dock within an atmosphere enclosed multi-ship bay, or a mix of any such ships. This is accessed via an airlock capable of passing large ships or smaller into this bay. To the west end is a large sewer plant for the entire facility. To the east end are maintenance and repair garages, with oil and lube bay north of that. At top center is the second of two large cargo bay holds.


I didn't include a grid, though I might place a distance bar on it, but to give you some idea of scale, the large dark blue ship in the white quadrant is 800 feet long.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Here's the level above the previous one (I don't know how many levels I need to do yet). This contains the segment of the stations power core needs, as well as more cargo hold areas, include one that features a container stacking and sorting rig that can hold 10 levels high of hundreds of cargo containers, and put away, or retrieve all the containers needed for arriving and departing ships. Enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

The next (3rd) level of the Asteroid Space Station deck plans, this is above the previous one, features another power core massive bay, the first of two hydroponics bays that feeds the entire complex of permanent residents as well as a full air purification system. This level also hosts the hospital facility that can house up to 200 patients with operating theaters, laboratories, examination rooms, pharma and hospital supplies and administraion. The other half of that segment contains a prison for up to 300 inmates - some are pirate criminals, that broke station rules, others are important hostages waiting payment for release. This was a more interesting level... enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

The next (4th) level has station residences (simple 3 room apartments) as 3 stories tall 200 apartments on the lower story, 200 on second story, and 100 on third story, dividing the two main sections in two for residence blocks A - D, with a second hydroponics bay in between. On the oppoiste side to hydroponics is the station starport control center - think airport control tower. One more level to go, already started working on it, will finish tomorrow.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Here's the final deck of the asteroid space station map. This includes the Baroness's Brothel, the Jaded Marketplace, the grand entertainment block, a small container cargo management system to supply the businesses on this level, and the Sun Tzu Pirate University! Enjoy!

Now deck plans for the Dido, the Mining Rig, and the two small ships attached to the pirate heavy destroyer. I'm thinking of adding some encounters to the Hvergelmir, so might do a street scene with some interiors of businesses in that cargo container city, and I need to do a couple more maps of the interior of the asteroid - tunnels, mostly. Almost done.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Okay, not deck plans, but I just got two of my ships setup for 3D printing at Shapeways.com where I will setup a store front and be able to sell starships, mecha, maybe even character/monster minis. Just got my first orders of the 3D prints based on ships I designed for this...

GP

----------


## danteinmix

Hi Gameprinter can you tell me, what program do you use to make the mining town of Hvergilmir map? And how do you present the views of the adam 12 poster, with 3D view and flat view with detail inside? I am interesting in design my own board game maps and I use 3D program to build the corridors and rooms of futuristic boards and then I print the flat view of the models? But I would like to export my flat views to Illustrator o Photoshop From Sketchup for example, but I don´t get the simple image of the objet or my single tile, I always obtain an image in A4 format. I need to export my vector design to Illustrator from 3D programs but I don´t know how. This way it would be easier the layout process. I´ll give you an example in this photo:



As you can see in the picture apear my tile and the background of the sketchup.

----------


## Gamerprinter

I use Xara Designer Pro, a vector drawing program like Illustrator, though it's lite version Xara Photo & Graphic Designer 365 ($49) can do this too - that's what I use to create the interior deck plans, and Hvergelmir as well. I otherwise use Wings 3D, a subdivisional surface modeler to create the models, exported as Wavefront OBJ format, imported the Poser 11 for rendering, only because it's fast. Then finish everything in Xara.

Here's an illustration, also done in Wings 3D, Poser 11, then finished in Xara, as a monster encounter in the adventure module - a Star Eater, this thing eats stellar plasma, but has a hankerin' for purfied starship plasma. The plasma it eats it can beam from it's mouth like a laser weapon and propel itself through space. It is found in a particularly empty of stars region of space, presumably this thing is eating those stars. There are also two massive black holes, also believed to have been created by this creature.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Here's a Hellgate, another illustration I needed to make, basically a portal made as a deal with a devil. All who pass through this wormhole loses 1 HP, then must make a Fortitude Save DC25 or permanently lose the hit point.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Looks like Trevor Gulliver (my other author) was going to ask me to do a Hellgate illustration then he noticed I already did. His ship isn't using it, it's just described as they pass by and it's being used, so here's my version of that for his project. Trevor invented the Hellgate...

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

So I'm trying to wrap up the extended one-shot module I'm currently writing for publication, Rogue's Run, but I needed a planet map and globe view for where the adventure starts. Just finished it and adding it to final page layout. It's a frozen world in great elliptical orbit with 5 years of winter, followed by 1 year of spring/summer/fall. The planet is Nifliheim, named after the Nordic hell.. enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

The following is the map of Rogue's Run, a smuggler's route no longer used, but the PCs in the module are forced to use to bypass a blockade to their destination. Also a hex map upon exiting the Hellgate wormhole where a corporate mine-laying vessel is creating a minefield that the PCs must negotiate to avoid triggering a mine, but will be subsequently shot at by the corporate mine layer itself. Enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Finally, finished writing the module, making all the maps. I just have to stat up 2 NPCs and I'm done with Rogue's Run. Though I posted one version of Port Carthage Asteroid Station, I redid the maps as a more underground tunnel system city, instead of a rectangular city stuck into a cubical void in an asteroid. I like it better. Instead of creating interior spaces shown, I did it more like buildings like a city map. Enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Just completed the module, maps and uploaded to DrivethruRPG for $5.99

GP

[ATTACH=CONFIG]110823[/ATTACH]

----------

